# Annemeik Van Vleuten 3rd fastest time on the Izoard



## il sogno

A remarkable performance. 

Congrats to Annemeik Van Vleuten. 

Annemiek Van Vleuten was so fast up the Izoard that only two Tour de France riders could beat her on Strava - Cycling Weekly


----------



## burgrat

That is incredibly impressive. I love me some fast women!


----------



## 8toes

I realize that I am late to this thread but, I do wish the women would get more coverage. I love to watch them race. I was so glad to see van Vleuten come back from that horrific Olympics crash.


----------



## pmf

8toes said:


> I realize that I am late to this thread but, I do wish the women would get more coverage. I love to watch them race. I was so glad to see van Vleuten come back from that horrific Olympics crash.


That was a nasty crash. She's lucky to be alive, much less still riding her bike.


----------



## Notvintage

And on a proper caliper equipped bike too! Great to see. No dork discs.


----------



## Finx

Notvintage said:


> And on a proper caliper equipped bike too! Great to see. No dork discs.


Well, that was two and a half years ago.

These days she's on a disc equipped Scott Addict.
https://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/...n-vleutens-rainbow-themed-scott-addict-446612


----------



## AlanE

Notvintage said:


> And on a proper caliper equipped bike too! Great to see. No dork discs.


I'm guessing a "dork disc" isn't what it used to be.


----------

